# You don't need a translation for this...



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

From our German friends :lol:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Well I do. Especially as the enlarged image was no bigger than the embedded one.
What is the joke?
Gerry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

It says something similar to 

"caution when stealing fuel from a campsite!"

Looks like he was 'sucking on a sog' instead. :lol: 

Pete


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh, Ha Ha.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Why was it a German???

Aldra


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*i can translate it for you*

njnnjn(full stop)kjmreedc :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just guessing but th \op said it came from his German friends. 

Might that explain it? Alan.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Now,now Alan

Mustn't pigeonhole ! :wink:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Wasn't. Was just pointing out that it's German cartoon sent by some German people.

Many of our best friends are German. We travel more often with German people than with anyone else. In the last year we have spent at least 10 months with them, Alan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't mention the war.

Sod it, they bombed our chip shop.


I wonder how they feel about the war, I read or heard that they tend not to talk about it, not sure that's healthy.

The Bosch do make some good tools though.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Funny pic! :lol: 


But I have never seen a MH with a filler type point for the toilet tank? :wink:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Christine600 said:


> Funny pic! :lol:
> 
> But I have never seen a MH with a filler type point for the toilet tank? :wink:


Picky :roll:


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

loddy said:


> Picky :roll:


I rather think the bloke in the joke isn't very picky!


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Good one!

It's supposed to have really happened, although it may be an urban legend - see here :-

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...Zz5uHl1rShAxZizGNxWbg&bvm=bv.1355325884,d.d2k

Roger


----------

